# My BF2WW!!!



## Emi777 (Nov 18, 2009)

i'M new to this site, but am really anxious on my 2ww, everyone keeps telling me to chill relax take it easy, but i cant stop feeling so anxious!!!  When i'm anxious i cant stop doing housework, although l am trying not to be to energetic with it!
Thinking of checking out some relaxation classes on monday, as still have till 29/10 to wait to do PT.  Would love to hear from anyone else in same sit.  I went for a SBT as managed to have 4 good embryo's out of 7 fertilised    They picked one which they said was top grade, but yest. heard they are unable to freeze others, to which l dont mind if l can get a good results from this one embryo.  
One min. i'm excited, the next i'm doubtful.  Any tips kindly appriciated


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Emi, Good luck for your 2WW below is a link to the current 2ww thread, you will find lots of other ladies going through the same

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247730.msg4075789;boardseen#new

Shelley xx


----------

